# Game 5: Heat @ Pacers



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When/Where: 8 p.m., Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis.
TV: {tvtlw}{tvncw}{tvtrw}. Radio: WIOD (610-AM), WBZT (1230-AM), WACC (830-AM, Spanish).

About the Heat: Dating to the regular season, the Heat has won 24 of its past 32. The Heat is 0-5 in the playoffs on the road after going 13-28 on the road during the regular season. This is only the second time it is tied 2-2 in a best-of-7 series, having lost to the Knicks in the second round in seven games in 2000. The Heat has reached `04 playoff scoring highs in the past two games, with 94 points in its Game 3 victory and 100 in its Game 4 win. Its .514 shooting on Wednesday was its third-best all time in the playoffs. With 194 points, rookie guard Dwyane Wade already is eighth on the Heat's all-time playoff scoring list. Caron Butler went without a steal in Game 4 for the first time this postseason. 

About the Pacers: Indiana has won 12 in a row at home, counting its two first-round victories over Boston at Conseco Fieldhouse and the first two games of this series. Indiana has led the Heat at halftime in six of the seven meetings this season, the exception being the Heat's Game 3 win. The Pacers have been outrebounded in each game of the series. The Pacers shot 3 of 16 on 3-pointers in Game 4 after shooting 25 of 56 from beyond the arc in the first three games. The 26 first-half points by forward Jermaine O'Neal in Game 4 were the most in a first half in this season's playoffs. Guard Reggie Miller has only one basket in his last 67 minutes of court time.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...15may15,0,7407051.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This is a very important game. If the Heat win this, the series is over. It's great, there's no pressure on Miami right now, and I think they can steal this one. :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Lakers and nets were both down 0-2 and are now up 3-2

can we do this as well?

i hope so, but it aint gonna be easy


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I hope so too.

I will very happy if we win this one....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

this one is gonna need to come down to the wire for us to win.
we gotta stay at striking range or make sure th game is close to pull an upset.

kidd same something along those lines last night, and look at how they won. 

us blowing out indiana in conseco is as ridiculous as NJ blowing out detroit in the palace.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i agree


Keep it close and leave a chance to win in the 4th quarter

that's all you can ask for


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

but this time our players, the whole L is interested in our series... everyone is seeing if we can make it happen on the road.

pistons and nets want us to win so they have a smaller chance of facing indy in the finals.

in the west, and all the fans are being impressed with what we do. we're taking on the league's best in a dog fight and actually have the mental edge.

this is a game where we really have a chance to shine, more than in game 1 where ppl thought our chance was to steal a game when they were least ready.

today is when we should beat them in their home turf.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hopefully the refs werent paying attention to Carlisle when he was bit*hing about fouls!!!If they put 2 quick fouls on 2-3 of our starters we're gonna be in trouble!!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

We need to keep playing with the same intensity and speed we played game's 3 and 4 with. Eddie Jones needs to step up and show everyone he can be a leader. Brian Grant needs to keep playing his heart out, even though he will get banged up. And Wade needs to keep being an annoyance by driving it in and creating his own shots.

We need this win huge, so we can bring the series back to Miami and win it


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

Caron Butler is the answer... hes in artests head and its just a matter of time before artest goes mad and rapes another television monitor.. what a bum


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hopefully you can keep it close, and win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright well i'm not gonna be around here to talk during the game so hopefully some of you will be and can keep the good game threads going. 

If the Pacers fans (and you know who you are) start trouble, I'll choke you like Jamal Tinsley. That being said, don't start anything b/c I'll take care of you when I get back.

*GO HEAT!!!*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should be a great game, but like an idiot I already agreed to watch the fight instead so I wont be here to watch it or post about it. I think the Pacers have this one since they havnt lost a home game in the playoffs. That being said, the heat keep suprising me, I sure hope they dont do it again.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice start for Miami, two blocked shots. But they turn it over on both plays.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom and E.J. with blocks to start the game!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JO only hit 1 ft!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

5-1 Pacers, Heat better get going.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Tinsleys 1st foul!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wade hits both free throws to make it 5-3.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hits both ft's!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Oneal just picked up his first.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BG and JO got hit with their 1st fouls!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Butler hits a shot from the corner and Miami takes its first lead 9-7.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Odom has to guard foster better


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Foster gets his 6th point early to tie it at 9 all.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wade takes an ugly shot and misses. Pacers get a fast break where Reggie shoots a layup, which was goaltended. 11-9 Pacers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is taking too many jumpers...

thats not his game


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Oneal with his second offensive foul gives him 2 PFs.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on JO!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thats 2 fouls on JO


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Reggie picks up a T for arguing a call.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Reggie gets hit with a T!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

finally reggie gets a tech

the guy whines so much to the officials its unbeleivable


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

look at right carisle arguing... theyre definately on the edge.... lost their copmosure


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

When did he get the T? It didn't show it on my TV. It's a commercial right now.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I guess when youve only hit two FGs in the last 71 minutes, you get pretty agitated.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> When did he get the T? It didn't show it on my TV. It's a commercial right now.


He got it right before the break.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well Carlisle has some arguements

that offensive foul on JO was ?able at least. Happy it got called, but it was questionable


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. hit the ft!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

WTF was BG doing!!!

Bad shot!!!:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami needs to attack the basket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Carons 1st foul!!!

Artest hit both ft's!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the nice drive!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

he sliced thru 4 defenders!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade needs to keep doing exactly that

awesome drive. Nobody on the Pacers coulc guard that


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

actually that was a good move by BG just that he didnt made the shot...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Harringtons 1st foul!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and eddie sighting


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice pass from Rafer and good finish by Allen against the clock.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Allen is making nice jumpers with the shot clock running down!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Allens jumper gives the heat a 21-18 lead, untill the Pacers hit the T for 3 secs. 21-19.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is that not a foul on Croshere for tripping him?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Odom looked lost when he got knocked on the head.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It looked to me like Odom got pushed!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Allen turns the ball over with 18 tics in the first. But they turn it over as well as time runs out. 21-19 Heat after 1.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

21-19 after one


we are playing well. the to at the end for us we need to stop those though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron is playing great against Artest!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we take our first lead in the 1st quarter!!!
The first time we have done that in the Indiana and Miami series.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

we're playing really focused!

we can in tonight!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Grant hits a jumper to open the scoring. 23-19


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

butler is a defensive GOD


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Great D Butler


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JO is back in!!!

Caron is playing great D!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> butler is a defensive GOD


I wouldnt go that far.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Johnson hits a 3 to bring it within one. 23-22 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We cant leave people that open from 3pt land!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Oneal hits a jumper to take the lead 24-23.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They cant stop Allen!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Miami gets another two to make it 25-24. But then Grant picks up his second foul while hacking Harrington during his shot.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Grants 2nd foul!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

pay attention alston


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I have a feeling we might lose.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I have a feeling we might lose.


This better not be a copout excuse if you guys lose.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

show up Odom


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom cant buy a shot!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

get rafer out of there, he's screwing everything up. good lord


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need a made shot after the timeout


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Miami better get their act back together.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yes we do we are playing terrible right now.

Someone needs to attack the basket.....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how many times do we have to stop them, then come down and get a bad shot off? eventually they will hit some shots, and we'll be down ten, when we should be up 10. im callin for raz!!!! #45!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

WADE !


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

And1 for Wade!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wade sinks a shot as he is fouled and goes to the foul line for 1. He hits it and its 30-28.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Harrington picks up his second PF.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Harringtons 2nd foul!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the announcers actually thought wade fell all by himself


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Jones with the 3! 31-30 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> the announcers actually thought wade fell all by himself


They corrected themselves after the replay though.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> the announcers actually thought wade fell all by himself


are u watchinh in TNT or sunshine?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jones has hit a couple big ones so far

time to being grant back in. O Neal is playing with 2, so could grant


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I just saw something. Odom has NINE boards already.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> I just saw something. Odom has NINE boards already.


but he has to make his shots.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> but he has to make his shots.


Yeah he is 0-5 but still, 9 boards already is pretty good for him.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tinsley fights through the fould to knock it down and 1. 35-33 Pacers.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if reggie miller is out of the game, u have to put eddie on tinsley. he's burning us


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

did anybody else see tinsley elbow wade when he was on the floor, or was it just me ?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Reggie hits a 3 to make it 38-33 Heat.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

call a timeout stan


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tinsley hits a jumper to make it an 8-0 run. 40-33
Foster picks up his first foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Grant ends the run by knocking down a nice jumper. 40-35.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

That was a pretty crappy call on Butler. Reggie hits both FTs. 42-35


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

regige miller lol. pacers just got 2 points because caron illegally stood still.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Harrington picks up his third foul. Wade to the line.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Harrington!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler for 3. Huge for Momentum.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Butler hits a big three at the buzzer. Cuts it to 44-39 at the half.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Butler cuts the lead to 5. We are playing horrible and are only down 5. We need a big 3rd quarter


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron for 3!!!

NICE!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BIG shot by Butler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

THANK U CARON!
he answered the shot artest hit in his face with 4 seconds left!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

CB4 for threeeeeeeeeeee! thats what you get for cheating REGGIE!!! you stockton and karl will never get rings because you are CHEATING DIRTBAGS!!!!
you dont want a date with wade....

HEAT IN 6 fellaz


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Miami is shooting:42% from the floor, 43% from 3pt, and 86% from the line.

Indiana is shooting: 42%, 33%, and 71%.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> HEAT IN 6 fellaz


Whoa whoa whoa, your down at half now. You dont want to jinx yourself by saying something like that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> You dont want to jinx yourself by saying something like that.


agreed

Pacers in 6


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Only up 5, we need to pick it up in the second half. I really like Tinsley's play though, he's continues to better his game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Only up 5, we need to pick it up in the second half. I really like Tinsley's play though, he's continues to better his game.


Hes halfway to a triple double.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Pacers strike first in the 3rd. 46-41.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shot clock violation gives the ball back to the Pacers, Foster lays it in for 2. 48-41

Odom finally gets a shot to fall 48-43.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Reggie gets a floater to go 50-43. Miami turns it over, and EJ gets his third PF on a trip call.

Tinsley with a nice pass to Foster for a good dunk. 52-43.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

What a dunk by Foster! Almost a "violation."/"posterization."


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> What a dunk by Foster! Almost a "violation."/"posterization."


Nah, no one was under him were they?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Their are a lot of 3 sec calls in this game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Oneal puts in a layup to take the lead to nine.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Reggie gets fouled on the shot. Knocks down both free throws to make it a double digit lead, at 11. Starting to get out of hand for Miami.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Foster gets his 16th point, on his 11th rebound. 58-45

Odom gets a basket and one to cut it to 58-47.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> Nah, no one was under him were they?


Yeah, same with Wade's though and that was considered a "violation." Foster was even more open though, hence the "almost."


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Artest with the bucket and the foul!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, same with Wade's though and that was considered a "violation." Foster was even more open though, hence the "almost."


No it was different from Wade's. Id have to see a picture of the dunk by Foster to even compare them.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Indiana is taking control in the third quarter. If Miami wants a shot, they better start playing again.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

rick carlisle is a typical whiner. he has nerve, wade gets mugged, we're getting our butts kicked on both ends, yet we get called for touch fouls and reggie flops. wades last drive drew 10 times as much contact from jermaine oneal.
cheaters never win!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom needs to get going!!!:upset:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Keep your clothes on Reggie.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am suprised that Stan hasn't given Rasual Butler a little more minutes because of his jumpshooting ability.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow wade get no call whatsoever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

o'enal is a great player but seriously he should have 20 fouls right now and 10 travelling violations. elbowing , just got 100% arm on wade again


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yet another 3 sec call.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bad move Carlisle, keep Reggie in.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Oneal gets the rebound, a layup and one. 67-50


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how in the world did odom not get fouled, but o'neal barely got tapped and he's at the line? 

we're 1-7 this season when benny salvatore is officiating.. soon to be 1-8


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> how in the world did odom not get fouled, but o'neal barely got tapped and he's at the line?
> 
> we're 1-7 this season when benny salvatore is officiating.. soon to be 1-8


Well he traveled right before it, so i guess they made up the call.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah bring someone else besides Malik and Alston.

Wang,Haslem,or Rasual!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> how in the world did odom not get fouled, but o'neal barely got tapped and he's at the line?
> 
> we're 1-7 this season when benny salvatore is officiating.. soon to be 1-8


Since all you talk about is fouls, I won't be missing much by ignoring you. You're the numan of the Heat.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

is it legal now to stand under the rim and push a player going for a layup while hes in the air ? these refs are pathetic. oneal is just standing there, out of position fouling at will, and he has 2 fouls. he mugged wade and odom 4 times, and elbowed grant 3 times on offense.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

youre coach is the complainer. by the way u claimed to have ignored me 2 games ago no brain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Harrington extends the lead to 17.

Odom gets fouled on the other end by JO. Knocks down one free throw to make it 71-55.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Keep it clean guys, or the thread will be locked.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rafer needs to realize he's not playing streetball and tone the fancy down a bit. 


And I give my accolades to Foster.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is a game thread, close it when its over....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> youre coach is the complainer. by the way u claimed to have ignored me 2 games ago no brain


That was Pacers Fan. I recipricate the insult.

And why don't you just consolidate all your posts into one saying "the refs suck." I mean we get the point already.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Rafer needs to realize he's not playing streetball and tone the fancy down a bit.
> 
> 
> And I give my accolades to Foster.


I agree, when he drove in, he could have easily dunked it off to one of his open teamates.

And Foster in on fire tonight.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

The Refs Sucks!!!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

20pt lead now.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

23 i mean.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Foster steal leads to Artest 3! I love this game. We've eclipsed the 20 pt plateau.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

without Foster where would u be??

Foster has been the MVP in this game..


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Word to Miami Heat: Please don't make a run in the 4th. I like it how it is.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Where oh where did Miami go this second half.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Just turned the game back on, we need to start attacking the rim, get good shots, get to the ft line, and a must play some D... and if that does not stop the bleeding then bring in rasual ,haslem, and our other bench guys


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Jones cuts it to 17 with a three. A little to late though.

Foster has 18 and 13.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

TO... Eddie for 3!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

why is it late...

anything is possible...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> why is it late...
> 
> anything is possible...


I was trying to jinx Indiana. Usually when i say something is over, something happens.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bender answers to take it back to 20.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Its never to late for a comeback:gopray:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> Its never to late for a comeback:gopray:


I dunno they are down by around 20, and have only scored over 20 points in a quarter once this game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Did the refs get a memo to call the 3 sec violation tonight or what?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> I was trying to jinx Indiana. Usually when i say something is over, something happens.


o0o
sry.....

I think it is too late for Miami now..


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Dwyane "Walkin'" Wade.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this game is done...i just hope we go on a mini run at the end to get some momentum for game 6.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> this game is done...i just hope we go on a mini run at the end to get some momentum for game 6.


That would be best for Miami.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i am serious though....

i am leaving and turning this game off.

Atleast Miami can make a comeback to cut the lead to 12..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well,well,well...

Nice done Indiana.........


hope we win in Miami and make it into a 7 game series.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh ****! I remembered my avatar jinx, and I have an Artest on. No wonder Artest did bad tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I have a feeling we might lose.


My reverse jinx has worked.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> My reverse jinx has worked.


Yeah yeah yeah, and if they would have lost, you would have still brought that post back up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I knew Rasual Butler should have got a little more run. He has a good jumpshot and can stretch the defense.

I hope SVG remembers that in Game 6 (and potentially Game 7). 

He has got to get some burn.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

If only the Heat would have played in the third quarter it might have been a better game. 94-83 Indiana takes the 3-2 lead.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

excellent game by indiana... we played like ****!
odom got his points when we had already lost. we cant have him lost a matchup vs foster lost alone have foster kill him.

odom reall has to take it on himself to help us bounce back just like game 6 vs the hornets.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Foster had a career game tonight.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Great game by the Pacers, Game 6 is a must-win for Miami... obvisously, hopefully Odom will have a better game and the rest of the Heat too, then game 7 somehow play with that same kind of energy at home and use that on the road


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lets force a game 7, and anything could happen. Weve come from behind all season. Now its time to do so again


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I knew Rasual Butler should have got a little more run. He has a good jumpshot and can stretch the defense.
> 
> I hope SVG remembers that in Game 6 (and potentially Game 7).
> ...


Yeah, I'm worried Stan Van Gundy took note of that.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dammit! :no:

Miami will force a game 7, I'm pretty sure of that.. I still believe! Woohoo! Go heat!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

**** it work i guess next time i have to leave early...

It seems like always when i leave the Heat makes a run...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The main problem was that..........


If Jeff Foster dominates the matchup with Odom, we won't win. Bottomline.


Game 6 in Miami. We haven't lost there in over 2 months. Do or Die. Win or Go Home. It's play like there's no tommorow. If we win, we pushed the team with the best record in the NBA to 7 games. We need to leave it all on the floor in Miami....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Artest will need to step up his game in Miami. Reggie will need to maintain his level of play in Miami which I doubt he will, and Foster needs to continue his great D. Tinsley also needs to be better in Miami. JO will probably get into fould trouble early, so Harrington should step up.

Most important factor for us to win: Dominate the glass.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Gotta love this statline:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Gotta love this statline:


yep, Wade leading assists with 10, topping out 2 true point guards. Gotta love it


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, Wade leading assists with 10, topping out 2 true point guards. Gotta love it


Ohhh yeah gotta love that! My mainest mainest main man (Ahmad Rashad :laugh Dwyane Wade!!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Odom needs to play much better for us to win game 6, which is definitely possible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heat16may16,0,6713330.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

The stakes have been raised on the Heat's 18-game home winning streak.

Now it's all or nothing.

Again unable to make a playoff breakthrough on the road, the Heat's future after Saturday night's 94-83 Game 5 loss to the Indiana Pacers at Conseco Fieldhouse comes down to this:

Win Tuesday night's Game 6 at AmericanAirlines Arena or go into next season on a nine-game playoff road losing streak.

"We'll take care of business when we need to," center Brian Grant said.

Close for a half, the Heat eventually wilted against the type of balance the Pacers were unable to produce in the two losses in Miami that created a 2-2 tie in the best-of-7 Eastern Conference semifinal.

"We've got to go back, get better," guard Dwyane Wade said. "We're still confident."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------

